# How to clear page file?



## yusoffb01 (May 13, 2007)

Everytime i run dxdiag, the page file increases by a few Mb. now its taking up more than 200mb. are there any ways to clear page file? When i googled, there were only guides for win xp. no guide for ME. To make life easy, are there any software that i can download to clear the page file quicky?


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/244/
have a look here please


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello yusoffb01,

Please read *this *article and note this heading and content:

"THE CONSERVATIVE SWAP FILE USAGE TWEAK"

You will not find better advice on the Net.

You can also monitor swapfile usage using System Monitor loctaed in System Tools - see gif.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

If the swap file grows it is because it needs to be that large. 200 MB is reasonable.
Why the concern with this size??

BTW the conservativeswapfile tweak actually makes the system run memory management like Windows 95, which as we know, was not all the good. It keeps pages in ram, that would normally be moved to the swapfile, until the last possible moment. Then, if still required, the pages are moved out. This results in erratic performance.


----------



## yusoffb01 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks all. that computer is now spoilt. Theres sound when you switch on and nothing on screen. nvm got a new one. once again, thanks everyone who helped


----------

